
Why Apple's Artificial Intelligence Acquisition Is Much Bigger Than Siri - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/10/03/why-apples-artificial-intelligence-acquisition-is-much-bigger-than-siri/
======
Sexagesimal
I don't care as long as the AI is pink!

